# non-citizen ID



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi there.

I have recently applied for ID immediately when I got my PR certificate. I was told that I will receive sms once my application is received by the head office and it has been more than a week now and no sms yet.

Does anyone know how long it takes on average to get your ID since your application? Thanks.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

samarmar said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have recently applied for ID immediately when I got my PR certificate. I was told that I will receive sms once my application is received by the head office and it has been more than a week now and no sms yet.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes on average to get your ID since your application? Thanks.


ID applications currently take between 1-2 months if you are lucky. If this is your first ID it could be longer.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> ID applications currently take between 1-2 months if you are lucky. If this is your first ID it could be longer.


Thanks Saartjie for the info. I should be getting used to the waiting but I am really getting impatient.....its so frustrating.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ID applications are recently taking much less than 2 months, but this is for SA citizens. For foreigners, it takes a little longer - just be patient.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> ID applications are recently taking much less than 2 months, but this is for SA citizens. For foreigners, it takes a little longer - just be patient.


Sorry, I meant for foreign nationals.


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

samarmar said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have recently applied for ID immediately when I got my PR certificate. I was told that I will receive sms once my application is received by the head office and it has been more than a week now and no sms yet.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes on average to get your ID since your application? Thanks.


Hi 

Thought I should add myself here so that I don't miss any information. We (me and wife) received our PR at the end of April 2013 and applied for ID in the second week of May. I went and made enquiries at the office where I applied. The only information I got was that they have sent my PR for verification are waiting for getting a reply from the head office after which the application will be entered into the system and I will receive an SMS. My instinct was to ask why do you want to verify it again, is there no system to check it say online? Well, I did not ask it since the person appeared to be in a hurry. Will ask the next time I go (not that I am expecting clear replies)!


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Any update on your ID application IndianinSA? Have you received the sms?


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

samarmar said:


> Any update on your ID application IndianinSA? Have you received the sms?


Nah! Not yet! No clue as to whats going on!


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

I called home affairs and i was told it takes three to six months for a new ID application to be issued and that I may contact them only after three months if i still havent received the sms.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sorry to say that my husbands ID app has already taken over a year! They are starting to verify permanent residence permits because there are so many fake ones *sigh*!!

Good luck!


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

samarmar said:


> Any update on your ID application IndianinSA? Have you received the sms?


I collected my ID yesterday from the Pretoria regional office. So the timeline of events are

ID application - Early May 2013
SMS received with reference number - Late August 2013
SMS received telling its ready - Early November 2013
Collection - 13 November 2013:cheer2:

The sad part is that my wife applied for her ID along with mine. She never received SMS and now they have no clue what happened to her application. She was asked to wait for two more weeks and then if nothing happens, apply again!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a question - did you have to hand over your permanent residency certificate?


----------



## SD21 (Dec 3, 2013)

IndianinSA said:


> I collected my ID yesterday from the Pretoria regional office. So the timeline of events are
> 
> ID application - Early May 2013
> SMS received with reference number - Late August 2013
> ...


Hi

I got PR certificate in my had in last week of May 2013.I applied for an ID on 1/Jun/2013. I applied at Wynberg, Sandton. Since 29/July the application is pending at first issue department at HO. After doing some follow-up with call centre, they said case has been open for you on 4/Nov. I have case number. What does this actually mean? Does it go to some pool and wait there for someone to process or is someone is handling my application?

As of today status of application is on Step 2 of 4, waiting for finalization

Regards. 
SD


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

can i apply for temporary id if my pr certificate is finished?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can apply for a normal ID.


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

SD21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got PR certificate in my had in last week of May 2013.I applied for an ID on 1/Jun/2013. I applied at Wynberg, Sandton. Since 29/July the application is pending at first issue department at HO. After doing some follow-up with call centre, they said case has been open for you on 4/Nov. I have case number. What does this actually mean? Does it go to some pool and wait there for someone to process or is someone is handling my application?
> 
> ...


so have you gotten your ID yet? its been 3 months for me and PR not yet verufied


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

tapsmatenga said:


> so have you gotten your ID yet? its been 3 months for me and PR not yet verufied


i got mine. dont use cape town or bellville office to verify the PR. use paarl office they are quick. i have applied from cpt office and i had to wait 5 months to get verified my pr. then i went to paarl office and i got mine within a month from there


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> i got mine. dont use cape town or bellville office to verify the PR. use paarl office they are quick. i have applied from cpt office and i had to wait 5 months to get verified my pr. then i went to paarl office and i got mine within a month from there


i applied at Randburg office. 
So you mean you had to redo the whole process?


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,
just got to DHA Wynberg office early this morning & they refused to process my ID application until I got my PR certificate verified. I knew that was a pre-requirement but I didn't know that you couldn't apply at the same time & avoid coming back/queuing again.

As for the verification, they literally just fax a copy of the certificate & then wait - no ways to track progress or follow up...and obviously they do not want to give an indication of timeline.


----------



## Jermainesky (Feb 21, 2015)

It's 2015 and 5 years later. I have heard that it is now taking over 2 years. Our beloved department of home affairs


----------



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

samarmar said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have recently applied for ID immediately when I got my PR certificate. I was told that I will receive sms once my application is received by the head office and it has been more than a week now and no sms yet.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes on average to get your ID since your application? Thanks.



hi Samarmar

could you be able to advise which documents are required to apply for the south african ID (for a permanent residence holder, spouse)

I am going to collect my PR next week, and I am planning to apply for the ID same day. 

will really appreciate your help.


----------

